# Help!!



## Krysox (Mar 10, 2006)

I have had two Red Zebra Cichlids for almost a year now. I didn't at first know what kind of fish they were, so I am still new at caring for them. I had to put them in seperate tanks, later I learned that they were agressive fish. They are typicly very active fish and "interact" with me. The last two days one of my fish has become increasingly docile and staying in one place for hours. He will then swim around seemingly trying to rub himself against anything he can, as if he is scratching an itch. The behavior has gotten so bad so quickly I'm afraid that something is really wrong with my beloved fish. Can someone suggest something???


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

:hi:What are your chemical parameters?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Water parameter? How often do you do water change? Do you notice any white spots on the body, tail, or fin? Any labored breathing? It would really help to post anything that doesnt look normal on the appearance of the fish. :fish:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What size is the tank??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Change water. Check the pH. Is it eating?


----------



## Krysox (Mar 10, 2006)

He stopped eating as of yesterday, he lives in a 5gal tank. I just moved him into the tank three weeks ago so he hasn't had a water change yet, I do that about every four to five weeks. His breathing doesn't seem to be labored at all, he just hides and seems very slugish, besides the random bouts of rubbing once in a while. I don't see any white spots on him, physically he looks fine. I have a 10gal tank that has housed tetras, but some of them have passed on from old age. Should I swap the fish and have him in the larger one? It still doesn't help me with the behavior, my other Cichlid is fine in his 5gal tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Your fish is probably rubbing agianst objects because of an incorrect pH, high ammonia levels, or toxins such as paint, bleach, etc.
Take them back to the store as soon as possible. They should be in at least a 20g.


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

IMO...way to small on the tank size. How long are the 1 year old fish? Got any water tests done yet?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree, the tank is too small for a red zebra.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Your tank may be too small for that fish, but you really need to change the water more than every 4 to 5 weeks. Weekly water changes, especially in an overstocked aquarium are a must. Until you can rehome your fish or get a much bigger aquarium, I would check levels of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate daily. 15 to 20 percent water changes at least weekly, maybe more often depending on your water params.

Is this tank cycled?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Everything is well said! Your problems may come from water parameters and tank size. Doing water change monthly is not a good idea. surely, it will give you bad water. Weekly water change is needed to maintain a good quality water for your fish. :fish:


----------



## sweetstacy13 (Mar 18, 2006)

hi, i am sorta new to this also, i have a 75 gl w/ 1 common pleco and 3 full grown oscars, 1 is an albino. she is extremely agressive towards the other 2, and they have recently being laying down in the corner of the tank so she doesn't mess with them. i finally had to remove her and put her in a 29g. after doing that she went from being very happy, to not swimming, and remaining in one spot. she got ick. i cleared that up but now she is really struggling to breath. she has this extra skin in her mouth that looks as though it blocks her from breathing outwards. pls help. i have put her back into the 75g fearing she was just uncomfortable or lonely, but the bullying has started again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO you should get rid of 2 oscars. A 75 is big enough for just one and your pleco.


----------



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

sweetstacy13 said:


> hi, i am sorta new to this also, i have a 75 gl w/ 1 common pleco and 3 full grown oscars, 1 is an albino. she is extremely agressive towards the other 2, and they have recently being laying down in the corner of the tank so she doesn't mess with them. i finally had to remove her and put her in a 29g. after doing that she went from being very happy, to not swimming, and remaining in one spot. she got ick. i cleared that up but now she is really struggling to breath. she has this extra skin in her mouth that looks as though it blocks her from breathing outwards. pls help. i have put her back into the 75g fearing she was just uncomfortable or lonely, but the bullying has started again.



Next time start a new thread...don't steal someone else's.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Fishy Lee said:


> Next time start a new thread...don't steal someone else's.


wow... does anyone else feel the love??


Stacy - in my opinion, which is conflicting with most of the folks on this forum, youll be ok with two Oscars in that 75g tank. Just take the aggressive one that has the fungus back to a fish store. 

personally, i would remove the Pleco and add some salt to the Oscar tank, too. Salt will go a long ways towards the health of your cichlids, but will hurt your Pleco. turn the temp up to 80° and let the two docile Oscars thrive.

Thats just my .02¢


----------

